# 'Sami's Law' Requires Signs, QR codes, And Placards On Rideshare Vehicles To Protect NJ Riders



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

10/15/2020

New Jersey will soon require signs, QR codes and placards on Uber, Lyft and other ride-sharing vehicles to protect passengers from getting into the wrong car.

"Sami's Law" was named after Samantha "Sami" Josephson, a 21-year-old University of South Carolina student from Robbinsville who was *kidnapped and stabbed to death* in Columbia, SC in March 2019 by a man she mistook for an Uber driver.

New Jersey's Motor Vehicle Commission Board on Thursday approved the measure, which takes effect once it's published in the state register.

The law will require rideshare vehicles to have a lighted or reflecting sign on both the front and back of the vehicle with the company name and a scannable bar code or QR code, as well as placards on the both the driver's and passenger's side windows identifying the driver.

Individual violators will be fined $250 and rideshare companies could lose their New Jersey permits. Rideshare vehicles that bring passengers into New Jersey from out of state will be exempt.

Those who come here to pick up passengers must follow the law, the first adopted by any state that mirrors a federal version of the measure.

https://dailyvoice.com/new-jersey/m...er-lyft-vehicles-to-protect-nj-riders/796124/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is starting to look more like a taxicab. In a cab, the driver has his "face", which is the licence card with his photograph and a licence number. The car has identifying marks on it just like a taxicab. Too bad that they do not require Uber and Lyft to pay some proper money to the drivers. Cab rates are also regulated.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*

Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


I guess to protect drunk pax or pax who don't know a Toyota Corolla from a Subaru Legacy. I say this because I've had people try to enter my non-rideshare vehicle thinking I'm their rideshare driver. I've had people jump in my rideshare vehicle as well, even though the actual car they were looking for was a completely different car make, model, and color from mine.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I guess to protect drunk pax or pax who don't know a Toyota Corolla from a Subaru Legacy. I say this because I've had people try to enter my non-rideshare vehicle thinking I'm their rideshare driver. I've had people jump in my rideshare vehicle as well, even though the actual car they were looking for was a completely different car make, model, and color from mine.


So are those drunk, semi-conscious people going to scan the barcode or QR Code? This is my point. I don't see how this is any different from the passenger being educated to READ THE LICENSE PLATE. I see lots of my passengers check the plate before they climb into my vehicle. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So are those people going to scan the barcode? This is my point.


No, they won't, but that releases Uber/Lyft from liability. Pax were supposed to check but they didn't. Drivers were supposed to have trade dress but they didn't. Now it's law.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> No, they won't, but that releases Uber/Lyft from liability.


It is also a good example of how, "You Cannot Fix Stupid." 
(You can arrest, and imprison assholes posing as rideshare drivers and kidnapping/raping people. This guy should have the book thown at him, rather than a clunky 'policy change' that does little to nothing, except for give the impression that a politician is doing something...)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


All because a drunk young lady plopped down in the wrong car.

How about mandatory alcohol education in colleges instead ?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> So are those drunk, semi-conscious people going to scan the barcode or QR Code? This is my point. I don't see how this is any different from the passenger being educated to READ THE LICENSE PLATE. I see lots of my passengers check the plate before they climb into my vehicle. It isn't rocket science.


I have had 2 people since uber began
Check my plate.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Drunks won't scan

Most are to lazy to verify a license plate

People are lazy especially when it comes to safety

The scan is nothing more than a feel good fix on legislation and insurance issues...... 

period!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why laws makers are so stupid? Why QR code? (what if rider's phone is dead? ) Why Sign? ( that can be easily forged )

Please think about safety of drivers as well. 

How about this Law to simplify every things? 

All riders need to put their face profile picture in the App. Drivers need to show rider's picture in full screen before riders get in the car.

How simple would that be?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Why laws makers are so stupid? Why QR code? (what if rider's phone is dead? ) Why Sign? ( that can be easily forged )
> 
> Please think about safety of drivers as well.
> 
> ...


The PROBLEM WITH LIBERAL GOVERNMENT.

OVER REGULATE EVERYTHING !

HOLD EVERYONE RESPONSIBLE EXCEPT STUPID PEOPLE.

SUBSIDISE MEDIOCRITY !

SEE HOW A KNEE JERK REACTION BECOMES A BURDEN & EXPENSE ?


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 515943
> 
> 10/15/2020
> 
> ...


This law has been in effect in NJ since March 20. I've been in compliance since I started driving again in June. All of us NJ drivers were surprised to see this article and find out that apparently the state government just now got its work done.

A national version of Sami's Law has been introduced in congress and has bipartisan support, but it's hard to say if it will ever come to a vote. https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/3262


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The PROBLEM WITH LIBERAL GOVERNMENT.
> 
> OVER REGULATE EVERYTHING !
> 
> ...


Actually it was her own fault. She was using her cellphone and didn't even look at the car when car was trying to park next to her. It was not the curbside pick up, it was a parking spot. She was so stupid. 
Anyway, it makes only harder more for Uber's software tech.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually it was her own fault. She was using her cellphone and didn't even look at the car when car was trying to park next to her. It was not the curbside pick up, it was a parking spot. She was so stupid.
> Anyway, it makes only harder more for Uber's software tech.


Let's tear down all high-rise buildings, and destroy the earth with sub-urban sprawl, because occasionally a confused bird flies into the glass..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually it was her own fault. She was using her cellphone and didn't even look at the car when car was trying to park next to her. It was not the curbside pick up, it was a parking spot. She was so stupid.
> Anyway, it makes only harder more for Uber's software tech.


Yes.
Yet GOVERNMENT INSISTS WE ALL PAY
FOR STUPID PEOPLE !

LESS GOVERNMENT !
MORE NATURAL SELECTION !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually it was her own fault. She was using her cellphone and didn't even look at the car when car was trying to park next to her. It was not the curbside pick up, it was a parking spot. She was so stupid.
> Anyway, it makes only harder more for Uber's software tech.


Reminds me of an old YouTube video. Girl on her cellphone is so busy recording herself gets into a car thinking it's her Uber. The look on her face is priceless when her actual Uber driver calls her.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Let's tear down all high-rise buildings, and destroy the earth with sub-urban sprawl, because occasionally a confused bird flies into the glass..


The damn sparrows still fly into my deck rails at least once a month.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Reminds me of an old YouTube video. Girl on her cellphone is so busy recording herself gets into a car thinking it's her Uber. The look on her face is priceless when her actual Uber driver calls her.


That driver believed that she was a night bird. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
Why the hell are you recording for that? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Reminds me of an old YouTube video. Girl on her cellphone is so busy recording herself gets into a car thinking it's her Uber. The look on her face is priceless when her actual Uber driver calls her.


I never get tired of that broad.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> The damn sparrows still fly into my deck rails at least once a month.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


>


Great story, the movie did it no justice.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MondayMan said:


> This law has been in effect in NJ since March 20. I've been in compliance since I started driving again in June. All of us NJ drivers were surprised to see this article and find out that apparently the state government just now got its work done.
> 
> A national version of Sami's Law has been introduced in congress and has bipartisan support, but it's hard to say if it will ever come to a vote. https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/3262


I was surprised they are just now getting around to it too, but then a whole lot has happened to this country since March that most likely affected the law's priority. Especially when everything shut down in March.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

After an out-of-town UBER driver got lost, dropped his phone, and caused a fatal crash in Toronto, the city started a program of mandatory driver education and safety that every driver would eventually have to take (and pay for out of their own pocket). But COVID-19 has delayed that, indefinitely. No sign of anyone pushing forward on even DEVELOPING this course, let alone the infrastructure to sign up and take it.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

U/L are cab dispatchers full stop. Get with the program.
Enough of this rortshare nonsense already.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


So it's easier for the police to milk them with traffic tickets. Those 24k gold pensions don't pay for themselves.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I had a large male pax a few weeks ago checking out my license plate when I pulled up... thought that was kind of weird ...Like I am going to sexually assault a 300 lbs fat male  



He got in and asked why my plate was different than what uber showed .. observant,.. I purchased the car in Arizona and the UBer pax app showed the AZ plate ...I had changed the Cars plate to Minnesota and hadn't changed it in the app.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Why laws makers are so stupid? Why QR code? (what if rider's phone is dead? ) Why Sign? ( that can be easily forged )
> 
> Please think about safety of drivers as well.
> 
> ...


I would definitely love to see PASSENGERS be mandated to put their photo and real name into the app. My guess is there is some resistance to this due to racism, redlining, and other classic cabbie-street-hail (where they could see the face/race/dress of the passenger). People suck. One of the things UBER trumpeted when they became national, is that people of colour could now easily get a ride from anywhere to anywhere, whereas before most cabbies would just drive by and not pick them up.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

So let me get this straight .... Ya'll packing guns and yell about freedom in defiance .....yet, when they tell you to put a dumb sticker resembling bird poo on the car ya'll fold like a five dolla hooker?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> It is also a good example of how, "You Cannot Fix Stupid."
> (You can arrest, and imprison @@@@@@@@ posing as rideshare drivers and kidnapping/raping people. This guy should have the book thown at him, rather than a clunky 'policy change' that does little to nothing, except for give the impression that a politician is doing something...)


Yep,that's right up there with those idiots falling down the cliffs while trying to take selfies. "We gotta do something about them cliffs" lol.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> I had a large male pax a few weeks ago checking out my license plate when I pulled up... thought that was kind of weird ...Like I am going to sexually assault a 300 lbs fat male
> 
> He got in and asked why my plate was different than what uber showed .. observant,.. I purchased the car in Arizona and the UBer pax app showed the AZ plate ...I had changed the Cars plate to Minnesota and hadn't changed it in the app.


Cool story, but complete BS, that's not how it works at all.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Cool story, but complete BS, that's not how it works at all.


umm ? laughing.. what are you talking about? I simply hadn't changed the plate photo in APP ..that is how it works


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> This law has been in effect in NJ since March 20. I've been in compliance since I started driving again in June. All of us NJ drivers were surprised to see this article and find out that apparently the state government just now got its work done.
> 
> A national version of Sami's Law has been introduced in congress and has bipartisan support, but it's hard to say if it will ever come to a vote. https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/3262


Nothing in Congress is really bipartisan.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Nothing in Congress is really bipartisan.


Some stuff in Congress is bipartisan, but that stuff doesn't make the news. This law passed unanimously in the NJ state legislature. The D's and R's hate each other as much here as anywhere else. It was introduced in Congress by a Republican and cosponsored by a democratic, and no one in congress has said publicly that they would oppose it if it came to a vote.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


I wonder how this law will help those who get their rides called by another person, parents, spouse, friend etc. No way to verify in app if you have the correct ride. As mentioned before, this is just U/L way of showing they are doing something to protect the riders. Besides, no one in the general public has the guts to say it was her fault for being drunk and failed to check the drivers credentials.

As usual, we all have to pay for others stupidity.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is starting to look more like a taxicab. In a cab, the driver has his "face", which is the licence card with his photograph and a licence number. The car has identifying marks on it just like a taxicab. Too bad that they do not require Uber and Lyft to pay some proper money to the drivers. Cab rates are also regulated.


I would like my hologram hovering over my car.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


A


Kurt Halfyard said:


> PASSENGER HAS *Make and Model and Colour Of Pick-up Vehicle*
> PASSENGER HAS *License Plate/Tag # Of Pick Up Vehicle*
> 
> Why does this have to be so over-complicated with QR codes and other nonsense?


remember that 4 digit pin code before starting a ride? There's even that too!



dmoney155 said:


> So let me get this straight .... Ya'll packing guns and yell about freedom in defiance .....yet, when they tell you to put a dumb sticker resembling bird poo on the car ya'll fold like a five dolla hooker?
> 
> 
> Yep,that's right up there with those idiots falling down the cliffs while trying to take selfies. "We gotta do something about them cliffs" lol.


You think that's bad, try asking someone to put a mask on.... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Mk7922jk (Jul 31, 2020)

They have to do this because the average New Jerseyan is a complete moron. They can’t differentiate a Honda Civic from a BMW 6 series. NJ is about 99.99% brain dead. They need laws like this to keep the pax safe because they’re all on drugs or blacked out drunk. Yet there’s no safety precautions for drivers because the government doesn’t give a **** about them under any circumstances. I don’t ever drive in NJ. Rates are abysmal compared to Philly/Delaware & riders are colossal twits


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 515943
> 
> 10/15/2020
> 
> ...


Let's count how many of those things would have kept Sami alive: 0.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 515943
> 
> 10/15/2020
> 
> ...


Well Uber are giving the car plate number then everyone before go in any car should read the plate ..the code mean nothing because I tested already people first come in the car then I ask them the code to start the ride I tough the code are for some rider bad behavior not for safety concern ..to me it was happened the same thing in NYC strange rider was coming in my car then I got personalized plate easy yo read because those TLC plate they have are with to many numbers ..



Another Uber Driver said:


> It is starting to look more like a taxicab. In a cab, the driver has his "face", which is the licence card with his photograph and a licence number. The car has identifying marks on it just like a taxicab. Too bad that they do not require Uber and Lyft to pay some proper money to the drivers. Cab rates are also regulated.


You are right if they make required as taxi cab why not the fare to .. they can make magnetic sign and stick over front hood while working ..



Lissetti said:


> I was surprised they are just now getting around to it too, but then a whole lot has happened to this country since March that most likely affected the law's priority. Especially when everything shut down in March.


They just give more opppottunity to those Uber employee in India to scam Americans .. that's why are so much theft over the net and robocall ..it may affect the business performance because of privacy matter ..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gby said:


> Well Uber are giving the car plate number then everyone before go in any car should read the plate ..the code mean nothing because I tested already people first come in the car then I ask them the code to start the ride I tough the code are for some rider bad behavior not for safety concern ..to me it was happened the same thing in NYC strange rider was coming in my car then I got personalized plate easy yo read because those TLC plate they have are with to many numbers ..


I drove for over 3 years. I had a candy apple red Prius C2 most the time I drove. Very unmistakable car.









I still had to constantly deal with people trying to enter my car thinking I was their driver. When their actual driver arrived it was never a red car, many times not a Prius, and a entirely different race and gendered driver. People don't care enough to look. I think later at night or in a crowded venue, many don't care if you are their driver or not. They hope your mistake ends up in either a free ride for them or a cheap cash payment for a ride.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I drove for over 3 years. I had a candy apple red Prius C2 most the time I drove. Very unmistakable car.
> View attachment 516642
> 
> 
> I still had to constantly deal with people trying to enter my car thinking I was their driver. When their actual driver arrived it was never a red car, many times not a Prius, and a entirely different race and gendered driver. People don't care enough to look. I think later at night or in a crowded venue, many don't care if you are their driver or not. They hope your mistake ends up in either a free ride for them or a cheap cash payment for a ride.


I'm not seeing any ride share mark on this vehicle how someone will even think to touch that door without knowing it is car requested by them .. in NYC it happen because pax are seeing Uber and same brand of car with TLC plate that's why happened .


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Gby said:


> I'm not seeing any ride share mark on this vehicle how someone will even think to touch that door without knowing it is car requested by them .. in NYC it happen because pax are seeing Uber and same brand of car with TLC plate that's why happened .


That picture was right before the car entered the RS workforce, that is its maiden picture.

As badger mentioned, people confused her car on sober/daytime situations, imagine when drugs, alcohol come into play, and nighttime.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well if Uber app wasnt glitching at that time, she would still be alive.
This was during the exact time that it was showing that everyone was driving a black car to the customers, I has several pax tell me they were looking for a black car, instead of my silver one. I contacted Uber during that time and they knew of the problem, and said it was being fixed, this went on for about a week. 

I contacted a couple of news agencies and let them know about the glitch after her news story came out, and that as far as it went.
I drive in California, so not sure if it was affecting other states, but it sure seemed suspect to me when she was killed


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gby said:


> I'm not seeing any ride share mark on this vehicle how someone will even think to touch that door without knowing it is car requested by them .. in NYC it happen because pax are seeing Uber and same brand of car with TLC plate that's why happened .


That was a picture of the car brand new, hence the temp plates. Doesn't matter. It's a point about people not paying attention. Why would anyone attempt to enter this car if it's not for them? Especially when their actual driver is a different race/gender and the car they are looking for is a white Honda Civic (for example) with full trade dress and a beacon.

Further trade dress, amps and beacons are not the guaranteed mark of a rideshare driver when you can buy all of that on online. Simple fact is people are adult enough to download the app then they need to be adult enough to use it safely.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> That was a picture of the car brand new, hence the dealer plates. Doesn't matter. It's a point about people not paying attention. Why would anyone attempt to enter this car if it's not for them? Especially when their actual driver is a different race/gender and the car they are looking for is a white Honda Civic (for example) with full trade dress and a beacon.
> 
> Further trade dress, amps and beacons are not the guaranteed mark of a rideshare driver when you can buy all of that on online. Simple fact is people are adult enough to download the app then they need to be adult enough to use it safely.


Uber are not educating people enough how to find their cars . After ride accepted should show big all phone screen the picture of the car and plate number


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gby said:


> Uber are not educating people enough how to find their cars . After ride accepted should show big all phone screen the picture of the car and plate number


No they don't. They can't even get the car color right in the app. They use generic colors to represent all hues. I also drove a steel blue Toyota Corolla and both Uber and Lyft had the car color in the app as standard blue. No matter how much I went to the hubs to complain, they couldn't change the color to a "custom color" even though it was a factory color.

Again, while pax were walking towards my car, I saw them stop and check with other drivers, again completely different car make/model/car color (not even blue) to see if they were their driver.

I can tell you I know for a fact, in Seattle many actual rideshare drivers go off app (no trade dress) and head down to venues and hot spot clubs and just sit and wait. Very quickly people are tapping on their windows asking if they are an Uber. Not "their" Uber, just an Uber. The drivers say they are off duty so, "Sorry."

Within minutes the people who can't find their actual drivers are back at that car tapping on the window again. Before you know it, cash or Square Reader is used, and they have a ride home. I hear about it all the time. I see it happening right in front of me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I guess to protect drunk pax or pax who don't know a Toyota Corolla from a Subaru Legacy. I say this because I've had people try to enter my non-rideshare vehicle thinking I'm their rideshare driver. I've had people jump in my rideshare vehicle as well, even though the actual car they were looking for was a completely different car make, model, and color from mine.


@Lissetti to be honest 
I cant really blame them.
Have you looked into a mirror lately?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> @Lissetti to be honest
> I cant really blame them.
> Have you looked into a mirror lately?


Thanks but they do it with lots of drivers. Back in the days of surge multipliers, my strategy at an event would be to sit offline and watch the surge build. During that time I had countless pax tap on my windows as well as many other cars as they walked the line of parked cars, looking for their driver. None of the cars looked alike. I have had fusterated people offer me cash for a ride, which I never accepted. We have Uber HQ2 here in Seattle. Many employees ride "undercover."


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I once got in the wrong uber , it was actually a Lyft he pulled over and dropped me off on the side of the highway.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> have had frustrated people offer me cash for a ride, which I never accepted. We have Uber HQ2 here in Seattle. Many employees ride "undercover."


I've shown up in strip malls and someone is waiting for a different UBER, and they offer me $20 to cancel on the other pax and take them. I politely tell them to get stuffed. I am not insured for that nonsense --* and anyone trying to hijack a ride from another passenger is not someone who I can trust...*


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 515943
> 
> 10/15/2020
> 
> ...


All cuz some chick decided that was the night she'd go for her Darwin award


----------

